# Increasing Muscle Mass



## GS8 (Apr 13, 2012)

If I eat enough and the correct food, sleep long enough, and train correctly, is that sufficient for muscle growth?

Or are there other important aspects,

e.g.,

meal timings, pre/post workout and micronutrients etc.

I always hit my daily calorie requirement (from high quality food sources) and ensure I have enough protein, but I don't worry about percentage of carbs or fats my calories come from. I don't take any post workout shake etc, because I'm generally too busy (the same reason why I eat whenever I can, and not every three hours).

Will training like this ensure muscle growth, or are there other important issues?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

L11 said:


> Yes.


Which question was that the answer to?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Your last question will training like this ensure muscle growth


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Skinny Guy said:


> Which question was that the answer to?


"would it be sufficient"

Whilst the answer is yes, it's sufficient that doesn't mean it wouldn't be more effective to control the other measures aswell


----------



## GS8 (Apr 13, 2012)

L11 said:


> "would it be sufficient"
> 
> Whilst the answer is yes, it's sufficient that doesn't mean it wouldn't be more effective to control the other measures aswell


Thanks for the help, I will have to read some more on other areas. Trouble is separating the broscience from the actual facts.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Eat every 2-3hrs, keep protein high, train hard and get enough rest.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

GS8 said:


> If I eat enough and the correct food, sleep long enough, and train correctly, is that sufficient for muscle growth?
> 
> Or are there other important aspects,
> 
> ...


Here's an analogy.

F1 engineers spend time adjusting the precise angles of wings and bodywork on their cars to get a very small but very significant improvements to aerodynamics. Do the same on a fiesta and you might get the same small improvements, but will they be noticeable or significant.. no.

So to answer your questions... will training like that ensure muscle growth, yes... could it be improved, yes... is it worth it, you need to answer that, only you know what level you're at and how much commitment your prepaid to make.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Eat big to get big, simples.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Magnum26 said:


> Eat big to get big, simples.


"get big", yes. "increase muscle mass", possibly. "get fat", quite likely.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

was you in fitness first in islington today L11?


----------



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

It's an interesting topic.

Over the last year or so I've gone from newbie, through hours of research on this that and the other, back to the simple facts:

Eat Clean - Be Dedicated

Lift Heavy - Be Dedicated

Sleep Well - Be Dedicated

Yeah you can go through nutrient timings and **** but tbh, eat something decent about an hour before training, eat a lot decent within an hour of finishing training, take your multivit and omega 3 and you'll be golden.

I generally eat 4 times a day

0800 - Breakfast

1300 - Lunch

1800 - Preworkout

2100 - Dinner

Ok thats 4-5 hours between meals but at the end of the day, if your body is getting the correct nutrition throughout the day, you're 90% better off than average joe. It's up to you how big a part of your life bodybuilding is as to wether you want to work on the remaining 10%.

That 10% seperates the gym rats from the pros IMO.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes you need to train eat and sleep. Then be cosistent in all three of these. Then you can start to adjust each one to reach your goals.


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

GS8 said:


> I don't take any post workout shake etc, because I'm generally too busy (the same reason why I eat whenever I can, and not every three hours).


You must be the busiest man alive.


----------



## GS8 (Apr 13, 2012)

davidmackay said:


> You must be the busiest man alive.


Sometimes I think so!

In all seriousness, I probably could, but I meant too busy to eat every two to three hours and measure every grain of rice.


----------



## davidmackay (May 6, 2013)

GS8 said:


> Sometimes I think so!
> 
> In all seriousness, I probably could, but I meant too busy to eat every two to three hours and measure every grain of rice.


I'll let you off. I was laughing as the whole point of shakes is when you don't really have tmie for a proper meal.


----------

